

Dive into Rails 3 - Useful Books - patrickk

Here's a bunch of links that I've come across on HN and Google searching over the last few days. I'm learning Rails at the moment, and these links look real useful.<p>If you have good links of your own, please add them in the comments! I would imagine many readers of HN are interested to some degree in Rails 3, so hope you find this useful.<p>Videos Discussing Rails 2 vs Rails 3:<p>http://rubyonrails.org/screencasts/rails3<p>Great Rails 3 Guide:<p>http://railstutorial.org/book (free online, paid PDF)<p>List of Freely Avaliable Programming Books:<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books (many books lited, not just Ruby)<p>Free PDFs for your eBook Reader:<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/172380/programming-texts-and-reference-material-for-my-kindle-creating-the-ultimate-re (again, several flavours available)
======
jim_h
<http://guides.rails.info/index.html>

